# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Θαλάσσια σπορ

## thodoris7

Ποιο θαλάσσιο σπορ ή δραστηριότητα θα προτιμούσατε ;

Εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να κάνω "αλεξίπτωτο"

αλλά προς το παρόν συμβιβάζομαι με το beach tennis :mrgreen:

----------


## ktmakis

Ωραίο το αλεξίπτωτο !!!
Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ μου αλλά πολύ θα το ήθελα.
Και μετά σκι.

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Windsurfing και ξερό ψωμί (εδώ και καμιά 15αριά χρόνια). 

Από αλέξίπτωτο θα σας απογοητεύσω. Το ύψος δεν είναι και τόσο το αγαπημένο μου στοιχείο. 

Φραπεδάκι στην παραλία θεωρείται θαλάσσια δραστηριότητα;

----------


## evridiki

> ...Φραπεδάκι στην παραλία θεωρείται θαλάσσια δραστηριότητα;


Επειδη ειμαστε χαλαροι και ωραιοι  :Wink:  το δεχομαστε και αυτο...αλλωστε ειναι ενα απο τα εθνικα μας "σπορ"!!!

Ιστιοπλοια ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο αθλημα-σπορ που συνδιαζει παρα μα παρα πολλα!!!

Και φυσικα εννοειται το κολυμπι!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## thodoris7

> Windsurfing και ξερό ψωμί (εδώ και καμιά 15αριά χρόνια). 
> 
> Από αλέξίπτωτο θα σας απογοητεύσω. Το ύψος δεν είναι και τόσο το αγαπημένο μου στοιχείο. 
> 
> Φραπεδάκι στην παραλία θεωρείται θαλάσσια δραστηριότητα;


Και κανά ποτάκι σε κανά beach party  :Smile:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ψαροντούφεκο στο ναυάγιο του ωρωπού και μετά φαγοπότι στην ταβερνούλα έξω με οτι έχουμε πιάσει παρέα με ουζάκι βεβαίως βεβαίως... :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

> Ψαροντούφεκο στο ναυάγιο του ωρωπού και μετά φαγοπότι στην ταβερνούλα έξω με οτι έχουμε πιάσει παρέα με ουζάκι βεβαίως βεβαίως...


Επισης ''ψαροντουφεκο'' στις ομορφες υπαρξεις της παραλιας... :Wink:  Σε αυτο το σπορ επιδιδονται πολλοι Ελληνες χρονια τωρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Aυτό το ( ψαροντούφεκο) - (καμάκι) το κάνεις όλες τις ώρες βλέπε Στάθη Ψάλτη.... το άλλο το κάνεις 18.00 - 20.30 μόνο. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## cataman

> Windsurfing και ξερό ψωμί (εδώ και καμιά 15αριά χρόνια).


Και εγώ με το windserfing ήρθα σε επαφή με το θέμα τιθάσευση του θαλασσινού ανέμου. 
Αλλά επειδή είναι αποκλειστικά ατομικό spor το έχω αφήσει πίσω μου. 
Γι αυτό και συμφωνώ με την evridiki και τώρα έχω σκοπό να ασχοληθώ με την ιστιοπλοΐα που είναι ένα άθλημα που μπορείς να το κάνεις και με παρέα. :Cool: 




> Ιστιοπλοια ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο αθλημα-σπορ που συνδιαζει παρα μα παρα πολλα!!!

----------


## thodoris7

Πλησιάζει και το καλοκαιράκι για αυτά τα ωραία σπορ !

----------


## LocoRoco

¶ντε να μπαρκάρουμε να βγάλουμε φράγκα να πάρουμε
και ένα jet-ski να κάνουμε τα slalom μας  :Wink:

----------


## frost

Εχθές Κυριακή βρέθηκα στο Λαύριο με δύο καλούς φίλους για να γιορτάσουμε την ονομαστική εορτή του ενός...κάποια στιγμή λοιπόν βρεθήκαμε μπροστά σε ένα πολύ όμορφο θέαμα, μικρά και μεγάλα παιδιά...να ευχαριστιούνται το αγαπημένο τους σπόρ, δεν εχασα την ευκαιρία, και τράβηξα κάποια πλάνα τα οποία και αφιερώνω στους λάτρεις του σπορ αυτού! 
Πατήστε *εδώ* για να δείτε το βίντεο

----------


## cataman

> Εχθές Κυριακή βρέθηκα στο Λαύριο με δύο καλούς φίλους για να γιορτάσουμε την ονομαστική εορτή του ενός...κάποια στιγμή λοιπόν βρεθήκαμε μπροστά σε ένα πολύ όμορφο θέαμα, μικρά και μεγάλα παιδιά...να ευχαριστιούνται το αγαπημένο τους σπόρ, δεν εχασα την ευκαιρία, και τράβηξα κάποια πλάνα τα οποία και αφιερώνω στους λάτρεις του σπορ αυτού! 
> Πατήστε *εδώ* για να δείτε το βίντεο


Καλά μιλάμε το βίντεο σου φίλε frost ώς συνήθως φοβερό!!!
Φυσικά τα παλικάρια είναι πάρα πολύ πιο μπροστά από εκεί που εγώ σταμάτησα.

----------


## maria korre

Μάθημα sea kayak στις ακτές της Καρδαμύλης.

DSC02232.jpg DSC02233.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Η πολύ κοντινή επαφή με τη θάλασσα που χαρίζει το sea kayak.

http://vimeo.com/105033127

----------


## maria korre

Όταν φυσάει βοριάς, ο κόλπος Θορικού στο Λαύριο γεμίζει...
DSC02770.jpg DSC02833.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Κωπηλατώντας παρέα με τα δελφίνια στον κόλπο του Ναβαρίνου.

explore messinia (2).jpg explore messinia (3).jpg

----------


## maria korre

Sea kayak στον Παγασητικό.

Χορτο.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Πολύς αέρας και πολύ ωραίο θέαμα στην Μπλέντα του Λαυρίου!

DSC03765.jpg DSC03768.jpg

----------

